#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Successful LHP Magicians

## bornagainsatanist

Are there any of you who follow what would be generally considered the lhp and have become advanced both spiritually and powerfully (spiritual powers like clairvoyance, elemental control, etc) without making pacts or anything like that with any entities? I'm on this other site that has a lot of people saying that a person who follows the "darker" path of magick can only go so far without doing things like that. I refuse to believe that though. If you are or know of someone who fits this I'd like to know.  :Smile:

----------


## Harlock

you dont have to make a pact with anything in order to profess well in any area, but it helps alot, its like learning how to ride a bike on your own, you may stumble and fall, but eventually you will get it and can ride just as well as anybody else if not better, just always remember when making pacts with things, their will be a sacrifice for their power, and that includes if any idiot attempts to become one with another being, ive known a few that have done this and they have not only scars but regrets about doing it, i can say very happily that i never have "fused" with another being

----------


## isis

i did not know that. thinks for sharing this

----------


## Gazeeboh

There is a lot of money to be made from Occult Assassinations.

----------


## Harlock

> There is a lot of money to be made from Occult Assassinations.


true but alot of ppl who are willing to guard against those types of assassinations specially against high profile ppl,

----------


## Gazeeboh

I'm talking about the blue collar level.

Wives who want their cheating husbands dead.
Husbands who want their cheating wives dead.
Average people who want average people dead.

You can make a couple grand on a single job.

----------


## isis

yeah but what if u get cot. and then u have to pay back all the money. but then their is the self gane rule i think. oh well i might be wrong. but u have to think of the consequencs in doing something like that

----------


## Harlock

isis has a point there will be consequences for your actions, remember whatever you do karma will hit you, and just because a relationship didnt work out doesnt mean that they are nessacarily "evil" ppl just it didnt work out between the two partners, plus also yea you could make money but then karma could easily take that away

----------


## Gazeeboh

If you got caught, I doubt "magical assassination" would hold up in court.

Karma isn't real. Especially to the LHP. Bad and Good happen no matter what.

"Evil" is subjective. It's silly to even attempt to judge things, especially human affairs, with such labels. There can be freedom from repercussion. Just ask any shaman.

Anyways, I was just saying that by that was one venue of being a successful LHP follower. Take it or leave it baby.

----------


## Harlock

there wouldnt be much of a court, the few ppl that have been caught have been killed off, evidence planted in the case ect, there was a few cases of this happening in the 70s if i remember correctly, just because you did it magickly doesnt mean that you wont pay, trust me, and karma (3, 7 or 10 fold law depending upon your belief) is like evil subjective to belief and opinion thats why i put the quotation marks there on evil and any knowledgable shaman would probally tell you that doing something bad especially to decent living ppl somehow you get your just reward in the end but too each your own and if you believe differently thats okay just becareful about magical assassanation and if you do a job and get pulled into a black van or a knife appears with your finger prints and the victims blood ill say i told you so, governments and other practitioners wish for no more salem witch trials so ppl tend to hide the fact

----------


## isis

i agree with u Harlock

----------


## Saeiane

:B the only thing I have to say here is

You forgot one


Annoying* people who want other annoying* people dead.


* = "Annoying" may be substituted for "stupid"

hold your applause. Then place them in the trash receptacle of your choice.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

That happened to me recently an person wanted a spell to get rid of another person. I told them I wasn't a hit woman . If I had a dollar for every insane request I received I would not be here, would be in Tuscany in a palace with servants.

----------


## Topher

> Karma isn't real. Especially to the LHP. Bad and Good happen no matter what.


You might not believe in karma but if you tick something off badly enough it might come gunning for you. The karma of causality. There's always a bigger fish.

----------


## Topher

> That happened to me recently an person wanted a spell to get rid of another person. I told them I wasn't a hit woman . If I had a dollar for every insane request I received I would not be here, would be in Tuscany in a palace with servants.


Ohhh, I'd love to have a vineyard there.

----------


## Topher

> Sorry pet peeve intruding here , but causality is not karma and karma is not causality. Karma is more or less a concept that people invented because it's comforting to think that people get what they deserve. Sadly this is not true. Actions get reactions. It is a cold mechanism of existence that weighs neither good nor evil. 
> 
> As for LHP advancement I don't see why not. That sort of development is about coming to a series of realizations about the nature of existence. This is knowledge and knowledge is not dependent upon moral concerns. You either learn it or you do not.


Maybe I phrased my sentence wrong. Yes, Karma does not exist in nature but was created by man in order to feel good about someone doing things. Thus the act of someone doing something bad in the eyes of another causes that person to receive the effect of the one/ones they have wronged or felt have been wronged. Enough people or the right people/thing that feel wronged by that person than something will happen eventually. The level of the effect is measured by the act. Cut me off in traffic...I flip you the bird. But the level of the effect may outweigh the cause. Cut me off in traffic...I send a curse your way and you die in a car crash.

----------


## Imhotepsol

Bornagainsatanist:

I would advise you to drop the idea about forming a pact with anything, the only thing you're doing is hindering your own development. If you want to advance on the LHP you have to remove the idea of any form of Idol above you and instead see these things as the working tools for use in the forge of the psyche. Sometimes it pays to be angry, sometimes its better to be placid, each and every time the most important thing is to have control over yourself and what you're projecting.

The LHP in RHP terms is a path of Self Diefication. It is not an easy path, you will only have yourself as your master and guide but it is the most gratifying in the sense that you will only rely on yourself no matter what happens to you.

Theres a number of very of articles on this site related to this subject, some of the works of Peter Caroll and Austin Spare would be worth your time.

I wish you all the best on your path.

----------


## Saeiane

I was wrong...
Apparently when I first posted here, my brain wasn't working and didn't process what "LHP" meant...
I have one more thing to say:

The left handed path is not necessarily evil, wrought with Cruelty and Anger. These are those who fail on the left hand path, seduced and overtaken by the dark aspects. 
The darkness is powerful, strong, and chaotic. If you can handle the monsters that hide in the darkness (The outer darkness, and your own.) then the left hand path will reward you with success, fulfillment and power. If not, well. An example I once used was "Those who use the darkness gain strength from it yes, but over time it grows and spreads in them. It eats and eats at the practitioner, until the practitioner has nothing left of them them except the darkness. They run the risk of becoming a shade of their former selves."
Not a completely exact metaphor for what happens to those unfit to travel in the shadows. But it works. I now replace "Darkness" with "Evil" when I repeat this- as my perspective has changed. But eh.


The only difference in my opinion of the Left-handed path to the Right-handed, is the simple fact of preference. Both ways take you across the same journey of inner and outer change, but with different specifications and requirements. I personally have no distinction, I walk on both sides of the road.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

My god is this morbid. Gaz you take shame. You can take it as far as you can without making a pact. Karma is usually not necessarily geared towards the person who does the act. I really do not like the word karma, so let us just call it cause and effect. What may happen is instead of you being hurt it could boomerang on someone you love and they pay for your mistakes. Now to go truly far you have to make a pact and forfeit your soul, after you die you are tied to the demon or whatever till they decide to let you go. I have been in the lower astral realm where the shells that are there are begging me to free them, and I can not. It is a personal decision and you are the only one who can make it, no amount of advice will change your mind if you are determine. I do not believe in interfering with any one's life or karma as it will attach itself to me. All I can say is think about it and weigh all the options that is all we can do.

----------


## Lokia_Zos

I will counter that last one...and ask you all why?

Why is the left hand path this "Evil" thing within the occult world? Didn't the term originally have to do with Indian Religion, Buddhist and Hindu Tantra?

I'd consider myself on the left hand path, and that means I'm bent towards this idea of self-diety, and I use my passions and desires to actually help me (and at times the world around me) The left hand path is something someone could use with traditionally right hand archetypes, like your Michael the friendly Angel (or Casper). It's about method. I'm left hand path because I glorify myself (a self who's existence I constantly question.) I'm LHP because I have sex with magickal intent. I'd eat a human corpse, if it brought me enlightenment, and I believe it can  :Smile: 

What's Satan and demons got to do with it, except it seems that the Western LHP seems to be drawn to these beings because of their free, wild, and dangerous nature?

----------


## Gazeeboh

Anton LaVey

Hakim Bey

William S. Burroughs

Papa Dynamite

Marylin Manson

Voldemort

All of you

----------


## Lokia_Zos

> Maybe I spoke to generally in my last post since I was shleeepppy. 
> 
> The "Left-Handed" term is different in the east: Aghora Yogis, etc..
> 
> If one doesn't have enough self-honesty, left-handed paths can hurt them & their karmas.
> 
> Just like Enochian Magic can (they are not Angels, they are Titanic Forces-Beings but we can talk about that later).
> 
> It is easier to get "lost" & "hurt" on a LHP because it accesses the "darker" portions of the psyche (Qoph).
> ...


Astrology has very little meaning in my life, birds do...omens and such to be more exact. If something feels right, and I don't mean what people mean when they normally say "when it feels right" but feels right in my entire universe, including that which is outside and isn't normally defined as MY universe, I usually take it as a fact, unless there are reasons not to (Birds).

I have more control over the stars than they have control of me. However, if Astrology helps out your life, and means something deep to you don't deny it. I prefer my own inner zodiac,..and I'm not talking about some microcosm is macrocosm thing, something I've developed myself and has personal meaning to me over something some Kabbalist Grand Master Super Ceremonial from the (not) so distant past or anyone else developed. I'm sure these things worked for themselves, but they do not work for me.

I love you all, and have taken Bodhisattva vows for only my self-importance  :Smile:

----------


## chronazon

I think alot of the self glorification of the left hand path can be very helpful and fulfilling, but at the same time, this leads me to believe that alot of satanists are just keeping themselves in mind and are secretly atheistic, not incorporating satanism into a greater scheme of thought. my theories about the universe leave room for satanism, as it is obvious the seemingly perfect life on earth is flawed every step of the way, although I do suggest to improve it, or at least organize universal energy scientificly. 


If you have a desire to eat human flesh, which is a totemic curse, just eat squid, its exactly the same damn thing, and is isopodically inducted so as to be ok to eat. I would have to know and respect the person in alot of differant ways and mix their extracted biochemicals with other chemicals and have them sign off on it before they die, that sort of thing. Its not something to go around and do in a stupid haphazard manner, although many people deserve deportation at least

----------

